# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Cùng 2 Wheel Tours lên lộ trình du lịch khám phá Paris cho bạn !

## 2wheeltours

Bạn dự định đi du lịch Pháp? Thủ đô Paris chính là điểm đến lý tường cho bạn và gia đình trong kì nghỉ này? 

 

Với chiếc xe máy paris của 2 Wheel Tours bạn có thể cùng một nửa của mình tham quan Paris hoa lệ hoặc cùng nhóm bạn khám phá Paris theo cách riêng của mình.
Thử một lần tự khám phá Paris, len lỏi qua những ngóc ngách của Paris mà bạn sẽ khó có cơ hội nếu đi cùng đoàn bằng những phương tiện công cộng hay những chiếc xe du lịch cỡ bự. Còn gì tuyệt vời bằng việc lang thang tại thành phố được cho là lãng mạn nhất thế giới mà chỉ riêng 2 người trên chiếc xe vespa paris. 
Bạn băn khoăn làm sao mình có thể xoay sở tại 1 thành phố lớn mà lần đầu tiên đặt chân đến? Thuê xe máy vespa của 2 Wheel Tours có thể giải quyết được được lo lắng này cho bạn mà vẫn khiến chuyến du lịch của bạn hoàn hảo theo cách bạn muốn. Dịch vụ của 2 Wheel Tours bao gồm các tour có hướng dẫn hoặc tự lái, xe máy paris có gắn hệ thống GPS hướng dẫn đường cho các bạn. Chúng tôi cung cấp và lấy lại Vespa paris tại khách sạn của bạn hoặc bất kì địa điểm nào miễn là trong trung tâm Paris.
Còn chần chừ gì nữa mà bạn không đăng kí đặt chỗ trước tại vn.2-Wheeltours.com để bắt đầu chuyến du lịch này ? Đăng kí càng sớm bạn càng có cơ hội nhận nhiều ưu đãi từ dịch vụ 2 Wheel Tours!
Cùng 2 Wheel Tours lên lộ trình du lịch khám phá Paris cho bạn nhé?
Tham quan Paris trong 1 vài ngày
Điểm qua những cái tên làm nên một Paris lãng mạn thơ mộng và lung linh: Đại lộ Chaps Elysees - Khải Hoàn Môn - Tháp Eifel - Quần thể kiến trúc Invalides - Quảng trường Vendome - Nhà thờ Đức Bà - Nhà hát Quốc Gia Paris Opera Garnier - Nhà hát Abesses - Đồi Montmatre.

Du lịch đặc biệt – Tham quan Versailles
Tham quan Paris hoa lệ, địa điểm mà bạn không thể bỏ qua chính là lâu đài Versailles. Lâu đài Versailles là một trong các lâu đài đẹp nhất và lớn nhất châu Âu cũng như trên thế giới. 

 
Dãy cung điện tráng lệ ghi dấu ấn kiến trúc tiêu biểu của Pháp thế kỷ 17-18.
Du khách phải đi qua quảng trường rộng lớn để vào cung điện.
Du khách được nghe giới thiệu về các hoạt động của các vị vua trong cung điện.
Đại sảnh gương, một phòng được vua Louis VIX trang trí đẹp nhất trong cung điện Versailles.

Phòng ngủ của hoàng hậu.

Mặt tiền của lâu đài chính.

Versailles có hệ thống hồ nước và kênh đào rất lớn.
 
 Quang cảnh một góc vườn của Hoàng hậu.

 Khu vườn kiểu thôn quê

 Lâu đài nhìn từ phía bên hông.

 Bồn phun nước nằm trên con đường chính dẫn vào lâu đài.
Để biết thêm thông tin về chuyến đi hoặc đặt chỗ, quý khách vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi qua email paris@2-wheeltours.com hoặc điện thoại số +33 (0)6 28 35 39 30.

----------

